# Some pic's



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Heres one from last week. Sewer was stopped, could not find the cleanout at the curb. Every house on the block had a Schuster vent in the lawn. We tried to clean it from the 1st floor wc, no luck. 

We sent the camera into the muck, and located the head when it stopped advancing, same distance as the cable stopped. Started digging, and found the riser, bout a foot down. Some schmo either broke it, or never extended it to grade. It had a black cap in it, like the utilities use for plugging conduit on the power pole, before wires are installed. 

I figured it was a bad curb trap, so we kept digging. Alas, the sewer dumped into a tee in the riser @ 3', the trap was @ 6' deep. Roots in the tee. We replaced the tee and riser, left the trap. 

Damn good thing I was not in the ditch when I pulled that cap. :yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Heres an old octopus we are replacing. Soon as the asbestos guys are done.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Lead closet bend. Builder did not want to replace it. Budget remodel. 

The flange prolly cost more than it would have cost to replace it, but, its what he wanted.

And yes, it is soldered to the lead. :yes: [flange is tinned in the first pic.]


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

HO had a handihack start the bathroom remodel, they had a falling out, and dude walked off the job. We spent a day straightening it out. 

"I'll get the damn holes in the correct spot..........":laughing::laughing:

"Muddafugger............an inch to the left, no wait, an inch to the right. No wait, lower. No, higher......................:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> HO had a handihack start the bathroom remodel, they had a falling out, and dude walked off the job. We spent a day straightening it out.
> 
> "I'll get the damn holes in the correct spot..........":laughing::laughing:
> 
> "Muddafugger............an inch to the left, no wait, an inch to the right. No wait, lower. No, higher......................:laughing:


That is just funny as hell, stick some bubblerap in their that should fix it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> HO had a handihack start the bathroom remodel, they had a falling out, and dude walked off the job. We spent a day straightening it out.
> 
> "I'll get the damn holes in the correct spot..........":laughing::laughing:
> 
> "Muddafugger............an inch to the left, no wait, an inch to the right. No wait, lower. No, higher......................:laughing:


Lemmee guess, the stops were put on before the cabinet was installed?

At least the mice won't have to chew threw to get into the cabinet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is not the way a cabinet should look?  I thought it was ok to drill multiple holes until you got it right, then just cover with BIG escutcheons. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> HO had a handihack start the bathroom remodel, they had a falling out, and dude walked off the job. We spent a day straightening it out.
> 
> "I'll get the damn holes in the correct spot..........":laughing::laughing:
> 
> "Muddafugger............an inch to the left, no wait, an inch to the right. No wait, lower. No, higher......................:laughing:


Hey now why you got to dogg on my work. I try'd really hard on that. Some of my best work!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is not the way a cabinet should look?  I thought it was ok to drill multiple holes until you got it right, then just cover with BIG escutcheons. :laughing:


Stuffed Christmas Tinsel and taped with aluminum tape


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Lead closet bend. Builder did not want to replace it. Budget remodel.
> 
> The flange prolly cost more than it would have cost to replace it, but, its what he wanted.
> 
> And yes, it is soldered to the lead. :yes: [flange is tinned in the first pic.]


 

I love those budget remodels, they put in all that pretty custom tile and fixtures and bury all the 50 year old problems in the walls.

Out of site, out of mind until I have to tell them I need to pull out the hammer because the old cast drain is cracked !

Just cause it looks pretty, it doesnt mean it works right.

Ah yes, whats the budget now?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I love those budget remodels, they put in all that pretty custom tile and fixtures and bury all the 50 year old problems in the walls.
> 
> Out of site, out of mind until I have to tell them I need to pull out the hammer because the old cast drain is cracked !
> 
> ...



Spot on the Bizzy. People do not think about the plumbing, because if it has work all this time, what could possibly go wrong? I constantly work on educating my customers on how in fact, plumbing systems are not meant to last forever. 

One of my favorites is when I recommend replacing a stool as opposed to repairing it because its over 20 years old.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

*When a water heater was a water heater.*

[/ATTACH]
View attachment 13295


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> That is not the way a cabinet should look?  I thought it was ok to drill multiple holes until you got it right, then just cover with BIG escutcheons. :laughing:


Along the same lines how many times have you arrived to start a finish and the tile guy says "Hey can you cover my a$$ and get a great big escutcheon for valve?"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 13295


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Heres an old octopus we are replacing. Soon as the asbestos guys are done.


Wow! I've never seen one of those old dogs before. Lots of other old timer furnaces, but never one like that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a nat. gas W/H that I installed a while back. I know, the gas cock that shuts off the gas to the W/H also shuts off the gas to a dryer. Owner didn't want to pay for me to re-arrange piping.

The gas line that I hard-piped to that dryer had (2) or (3) flex connectors tied together! I removed them, hard-piped and then added the block to strap it. It was a service call, but I didn't have a blank check to re-do stuff the way I wanted. 

The bare copper is the T&P relief line.

The point is I like to hard-pipe my fixtures.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice. Are you guys required to use gas flex under 50Gal?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

futz said:


> Wow! I've never seen one of those old dogs before. Lots of other old timer furnaces, but never one like that.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

See quite a few around here...
We've got some boilers that were converted from coal too... :yes:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Those old gravity furnaces are a dime a dozen around here. PITA replacements having to run all new duct through 150 year old house when replacing them. But I make a killing doing it so I won't complain too much.


----------

